# Vape Mail - First Mod!



## PsyCLown (4/6/16)

So just got my first mod, super excited! 




Big thanks to @Mike for helping me out with getting started. 

Now to allocate myself a vape budget every month xP

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## moolies86 (4/6/16)

Enjoy every moment lol I'm in the same boat, cant wait to get myself one of those


----------



## NaZa05 (4/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> So just got my first mod, super excited!
> 
> View attachment 56532
> 
> ...



Welcome and what is this Vape budget you speak of?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/6/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Welcome and what is this Vape budget you speak of?



This month vape budget... R1000
Next month.... R1200
Next month.... R1500
One year later... So you say i can get R700 000 for my house... AWESOME

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> This month vape budget... R1000
> Next month.... R1200
> Next month.... R1500
> One year later... So you say i can get R700 000 for my house... AWESOME


Whats a budget  never heard of it....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/16)

Congrats @PsyCLown 

Enjoy to the max!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> So just got my first mod, super excited!



Congrats! And what a good kit to start your journey on! I wish you well on your vaping journey! One bit of advice... get yourself a ceramic 0.9Ω cCell coil when you next buy coils... power it at 30 watts... you will be amazed.

Snap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/16)

Whoops... I just realised you got a Goblin Mini instead of the Melo 3 Mini...


----------



## PsyCLown (4/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops... I just realised you got a Goblin Mini instead of the Melo 3 Mini...


I did, I'd love to add a Melo 3 tank to my collection though! 

So I'll keep my eyes open for a 2nd hand one. 

I got myself an Aelous Lite RDA which I'm looooving though. 
That Goblin Mini is a beach to build on 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (4/6/16)

Agree with @Rob Fisher, the Pico & Melo III tanks w/0.9 cCells are a great choice for starting gear. But it's also a winning combo for us old fog heads too. At least one is in every rotation around here every day and night now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (4/6/16)

@PsyCLown , great bud! Glad you joined and congrats on your first mod. You have a wonderful journey ahead of you 
You and I should really try to get those guys on the vape thread in NH to come and join. I've posted a few links, but dunno if any of them joined already.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (4/6/16)

zadiac said:


> @PsyCLown , great bud! Glad you joined and congrats on your first mod. You have a wonderful journey ahead of you
> You and I should really try to get those guys on the vape thread in NH to come and join. I've posted a few links, but dunno if any of them joined already.


They really need to! This forum is a far better place to look for vape advice than NH. 

I'm loving my journey so far. This Aelous Lite RDA is amazeballz. Looooving it!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (4/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats! And what a good kit to start your journey on! I wish you well on your vaping journey! One bit of advice... get yourself a ceramic 0.9Ω cCell coil when you next buy coils... power it at 30 watts... you will be amazed.
> 
> Snap!
> View attachment 56544


I might have to look into this combo. Been meaning to add another mod to the collection. 

Sent from my D2533 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Agree with @Rob Fisher, the Pico & Melo III tanks w/0.9 cCells are a great choice for starting gear. But it's also a winning combo for us old fog heads too. At least one is in every rotation around here every day and night now.
> 
> View attachment 56565


Tanks are great when they are SANE eh?!


----------

